# sound problem



## jotawski (Nov 25, 2010)

Hi,

As of my last posting,  http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=19522, I still have problem with the sound with my machine.

I have tried several ways but failed until now.  [CMD=""]kldload snd_driver[/CMD] and  [CMD=""]cat /dev/sndstat[/CMD] from UNIXgod suggestions give no clues of sound.


```
[wmc] ~# kldload snd_driver
[wmc] ~# cat /dev/sndstat
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 32bit 2009061500/i386)
Installed devices:
[wmc] ~# vidcontrol -P < /dev/ttyv7 > mysound.scr
[wmc] ~# cat /dev/uramdom > /dev/dsp
/dev/dsp: Operation not supported.
[wmc] ~# vidcontrol -P < /dev/ttyv7 > mysound.scr
```

oh yes, here is my /boot/loader.conf just for your informtions

```
[~] % su -l
Password:
[wmc] ~# cat /boot/loader.conf
kern.maxfiles="25000"
#agp_load="YES"                 # agp module
#vboxdrv_load="YES"
#kern.maxdsiz="734003200"
#snd_driver_load="YES"          # All sound drivers
#sound_load="YES"
snd_ich_load="YES"              # Intel ICH
linux_load="YES"                # Linux emulation
speaker_load="YES"              # AT speaker module

##############################################################
###  ACPI settings  ##########################################
##############################################################

acpi_dsdt_load="YES"            # DSDT Overriding
ntfs_load="YES"                 # NTFS
```
Thanks in advanced for any helps and hints.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 25, 2010)

Your soundcard isn't supported. That's why snd_driver doesn't find anything.

What soundcard do you have?


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 25, 2010)

jotawski said:
			
		

> oh yes, here is my /boot/loader.conf just for your informtions
> 
> ```
> [~] % su -l
> ```



Just 'su -' is the same thing.



> ```
> [wmc] ~# cat /boot/loader.conf
> ...
> snd_ich_load="YES"              # Intel ICH
> ...



snd_ich is for older ICH chipsets.  ICH9 should be

```
snd_hda_load="YES"
```

That's all, don't load snd_driver.


----------



## jotawski (Nov 25, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Your soundcard isn't supported. That's why snd_driver doesn't find anything.
> 
> What soundcard do you have?



I do not know exactly but it came with thinkpad r51e and used to produce nice musics for me.  It seem to be broken since I upgraded from 7.3 to 8.0.  But I do not believe so.


----------

